# Neues Echolot gesucht



## Chips (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Echolot als Festeinbau
auf meinem  Boot.
*Das Haupteinsatzgebiet ist die Ostsee* evtll. mal nach Norge.

Ein 5-zöller sollte es schon sein.

In meine Auswahl sind Elite 5x Chirp, Dragonfly 5 und Humminbird
Helix 5xDI gelangt.
Alternativ gibts z.Zt. bei SVB das Raymarine a 68 mit Chirp Geber
im Angebot(inklusive Kartenplotter).

Mich interessiert vor allem die Anzeige im Geschwindigkeitsbereich bis ca. 20 km/h, der Suchfahrt|rolleyes.
Werden Fische(Fischschwärme) dort zuverlässig angezeigt?

Hat jemand erfahrung mit einem der genannten Geräte?

Chips


----------



## Carptigers (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Hi Chips, vom Elite chirp kann ich dir abraten. Bei schneller fahrt und Seekarte gezoomt hat das Gerät Anzeigeprobleme. D.h. die Hälfte des Bildschirms wird weiß, da ganze für ein paar Sekunden.
Auch das umschalten der Menüseiten dauert sehr lange.
Mein Kumpel gibt es nun zurück und holt sich ein hds gen3


----------



## Roter Piranha (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Garmin 721xs hab ich mir gerade gekauft, hab es gerade verbaut , kann leider noch nichts berichten, da ich noch nicht gefahren bin. Soll aber auch bei der Geschwindigkeit noch gut anzeigen.


----------



## Carptigers (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch ein garmin holen, allerdings eher ein GPS Map XSV.


----------



## Chips (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Hallo,

eine GPS/Echolot Kombi brauche ich nicht zwingend.

Besitze noch ein transportables HDS 5 mit 50/200 geber welches
ich immer mit nach norwegen auf die Mietboote gnehme.

Das habe ich auf meinem alten Boot auf der Ostsee immer als reinen Kartenplotter zusätzlich zu einem alten Lowrance x70 Echolot
laufen gehabt.
Und das will ich auf dem neuen Boot auch so handhaben.
Aber mit einem neuen modernen Echolot.

Weitere Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen nehme ich gerne an.

Chips


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Die Idee ist gut, dennoch wird der Monitor von der Größe her das Problem werden.
 Ich empfehle 7/9 Zoll oder größer wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Chips (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Hallo,

wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde......
Sicher ist größer immer besser, aber leider auch teurer.
Das 7 Zoll kostet bei Lowrance oder Raymarine gleich 2-300€
mehr als das 5 Zöller, vom 9er rede ich garnicht erst.

Ich habe einmal den Fehler gemacht und ein ganz teures Gerät
von Humminbird gekauft für damals ca.2000 DM, nach gut 2
Jahren wars defekt. Konnte(oder wollte) damals vom Händler nicht repariert werden, das wars...
Jetzt kaufe ich nicht mehr ganz teuer und und die Technik schreitet doch so schnell voran das nach ein paar Jahren wieder mal was neues gekauft wird.

Mal eine Frage zu *CHIRP, *lohnt sich der Aufpreis bei den neuen Geräten?
So gibts z.B. das alte Elite 7 günstiger als das Elite 5 mit Chirp.

Chips


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Da kann dir nur Google und diverse Preisvergleiche empfehlen.
 Aber ich denke die Kosten sind fast identisch.


----------



## Aal-bert (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Hi,  habe das Dragonfly 7  und bin zufrieden damit, zeigt auch bei schnellerer Geschwindigkeit noch alles. Man kann auch einen 
Punkt markieren direkt über das Echolotbild  und sieht es auf dem Plotter.
Können aber andere Geräte auch.
Chirp ist interesant für Bodenstruktur, Wraks, die Bilder sind echt gut, Fische kann man auch sehen, das Sonarbild ist für Fischsuche besser.

Entscheiden muss jeder für sich selbst.  

Gruß


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neues Echolot gesucht*

Für die Ostsee würde ich etwas "Vernünftiges" kaufen. Ein gutes Chirpgeräte bietet sich schon deshalb an, als mit dieser Technik auch einzelne Fischarten erkannt werden können. Hinzu kommt die sehr differenzierte und klare Darstellung der Verhältnisse unter Wasser.
Ich würde das Garmin 527xs mit dem Airmar 150m Chirp Geber empfehlen. Wer schon mal Bilder von dieser Kombination gesehen hat, will nicht anderes mehr haben. Kostenpunkt: etwa 800 Euro komplett.


Einfach mal bei Schlageteder den Videolink zum Gerät aufrufen, dann bekommt man einen Eindruck.


----------

